# Relief valve shim pack



## Tomassi6 (4 mo ago)

Looking for the two shim packs for the relief valve and safety valve on my ex3200 part number is CY-194850-45700 and cy-198220-47400. If anyone know how to even find the specs for these shims it would really help. Thank you


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tomassi6 said:


> Looking for the two shim packs for the relief valve and safety valve on my ex3200 part number is CY-194850-45700 and cy-198220-47400. If anyone know how to even find the specs for these shims it would really help. Thank you


Contact a regional Yanmar parts dealer or go thru MTD Cub Cadet dealers with a huge markup price. 

otherwise, only 2 options on the web
Cub Cadet Yanmar Ex3200 (54ACC4MN727) - Cub Cadet Yanmar Ex Series Compact Tractor Hydraulic Sub Control Valve Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree 

Cub Cadet Ex3200 54AAC4M-727 54AAC4MK727 54AAC4ML727 54AAC4MM727 54AAC4MN727 54ABC4M-727 54ABC4MK727 54ABC4ML727 54ACC4M-727 54ACC4MK727 54ACC4MM727 54ACC4MN727 Hydraulic Sub Control Valve | Shank&#39;s Lawn Cub Cadet (shankslawn.com)

The second site of cc.shankslawn.com does show superseded part numbers in the EX3200 SCV system. Compare your numbers to the updates ones there.


----------



## Tomassi6 (4 mo ago)

Well I finally got the shim packs and it did not fix my problem. My tractor is rated to lift 970 lbs approximately. But it will only lift a 645lb a couple feet off the ground. If I use the curl it lifts it no problem. My fluid is full and no leaks cylinders are dry. Also I can’t get tractor to take my back wheels off the ground with the lift but I can if I use the curl. The tractor is a Ex3200. So it’s a cub cadet made by yanmar Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like your pressure is supposed to run up to 2030 psi, have you checked it?


----------



## Tomassi6 (4 mo ago)

I just ordered a pressure tester off Amazon. Thank you for the information


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You might also consider swapping your lift hoses with your curl hoses and see what happens See if the problem stays the same or moves to the curl function.


----------



## Tomassi6 (4 mo ago)

Ended up being a bad quick connect. Thank you everyone for your help


----------

